# My B5.5 airlift V2 build



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Started a build thread for this on passat world, but figured I'd post it here too, so you guys can get a first hand look at the install. I'm going to keep this as detailed as I can so the other first timers like myself will possibly have a good reference to go off. Got the main stuff from Bagriders on Monday, and the last of my parts should be coming in today, so I figured I'd get this ball rolling. Spent a couple of hours at the garage last night getting the wiring all tucked in nice and cozy and this weekend will probably be trying to figure out what kind of layout I'm going to go with in the trunk. Not sure how my pics will turn out since these were all done on my cell phone. Last time they did not resize correctly. And on with the pics. 
The car in question for those that haven't seen it. 
 
The goods. I figured I'd snap a few here just so you guys can see what comes in the kit. 
 
The V2 controller 
 
Manifold. 
 
Compressor. 
 
Struts. These are ordered seperately, but I wanted to get a pics just beacause they look so damn sexay. 
 
And the harness which is where I decided to start last night. 
 
Here's the rear of the harness where I fished it through the middle of the seat back, and up through the center of the car. 
 
Interior half gutted so I could run the wiring through the middle. Pay no attention to the filthy carpet. That will be getting taken care of with my spring detail. 
 
This is where I split the 12v from the harness. There are three wires here. 12volt accessory, main power to the battery, and the ground to the battery. The 12v will go to the fuse box, and the other two will go through the firewall into the rain tray. 
 
12v all nice and tidy and ready to be hooked up. 
 
Tried to get a picture of where the wires will go through the firewall. Didn't work out so well. 
 
Main power and ground coming through the firewall. 
 
All buttoned up and ready to be connected. 
 
So that's it for now. Time to relax with a nice belgian. Stay tuned for trunk setup this weekend. 
 
Oh and thanks to Bagriders for makin it happen!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice wright up so far! Keep us posted, good luck on the rest of the install :thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Couldn't you have grounded it else where, such as some bolts/metal within the car instead of going through the firewall? 

:thumbup: on the project! Are you doing all of this yourself?


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

I could have grounded to body, but this was how airlift recommended it in their instructions. And yes I'm doing the install myself.

sent from my skyrocket using my fingers.


----------



## Shoopz (Jan 18, 2012)

the v2 is awesome you wont be upset, it works so much better than the v1


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Little update. Not much to report, but I got the management all done and ready to go. Once I get my ecu back from being flashed by Gonzo I can fire it up, and see if it holds air. Then I can start pulling the suspension and get everything done. Ended up going with a false wall after messing with the floor for most of a day, and realizing I wasn't going to like losing so much floor space. Doing it this way ended up saving me alot of room. 
 
And behind the wall where all the magic happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking good so far Dan! Props to my Scranton:laugh::laugh: brother..haha!


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Should look awesome!! Bag riders kits are great too very easy to follow the directions:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

finally! cant wait to see this done Dan. :wave:


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Me too. Just waiting to get my ecu back from Gonzo so I can finish everything up.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice Bro!


----------

